# Pressemeldung: Benefizangeln vom AV Schöneberg



## Anglerboard-Team (26. November 2007)

Pressemeldung

*Einladung zum Gemeinschaftshegefischen des AV Schöneberg/Sensas*

Der AV Schöneberg lädt zum Hegefischen für den guten Zweck ein. Der Erlös dieses Hegefischens wird der „ARCHE“ Kinder und Jugendzentrum gespendet. 

Wie Ihr alle sicher wisst, wird die Kinderarmut in unserer Stadt immer schlimmer. 35 % unserer Kinder müssen sogar Hunger leiden. In der „Arche“ werden täglich ca. 200 Kinder und Jugendliche im Alter zwischen 3 –
19 Jahre betreut. 

Die Arbeit versteht sich als ganzheitliche Hilfe mit dem Ziel, Kinder und
Jugendliche „von der Straße“ zu holen. Dort gibt es warmes Essen für die Kinder, die aus verschiedenen sozialen Gründen zu Hause darauf verzichten müssen, Hausaufgabenhilfe und Freizeitangebote, Vermittlung von Praktikanten- und Lehrstellen, sowie persönliche Unterstützung
durch Betreuer, die sich um die Kinder kümmern.

Veranstalter: AV Schöneberg / Sensas
Treffen: 12.04.2008 im Rondell Straße am Stichkanal um 7:00 Uhr
Angelzeit: 9:00 bis 13:00 Uhr
Angelstrecke: Teltowkanal von Alt-Schönow bis BVG
Fischarten: Blei, Plötze, Güster
Futter: alle handelsüblichen Friedfischköder ca. 4 kg trocken,
Lebendfutter max.1 kg außer gefärbte Maden und Mückenlarven.
Die Angelart wird nicht vorgeschrieben.
Der Fang ist sofort zu töten und außerhalb des Wassers aufzubewahren. Fische anderer als o. g.
Arten sind schonend vom Haken zu lösen und sofort in das Gewässer zurückzusetzen.
Die Starter können sich nur als 5’er-Team anmelden und sollten bis zum 02.4.2008 die Teilnahmegebühr in Höhe von 75,00 € an den AV Schöneberg
Kto.-Nr.: 157 159 100 , Postbank Berlin (BLZ 100 100 10) mit Namen der Teams und Verwendungszweck überweisen.

Schriftliche Anmeldung unter: AVSBerlin@aol.com oder per FAX: 030 – 75 46 03 24

Für Rückfragen: Stefan Enge Tel.: 030 - 7 53 64 16 / 0179 – 2 13 40 42

Nach dem wiegen des Fanges zur Bestandskontrolle werden Ehrengaben verteilt.
Wir hoffen auf rege Beteiligung und einen guten Fang.
M. f. G.

Startgebühr pro Team: 75,00 €


----------



## gründler (26. November 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Benefizangeln vom AV Schöneberg*

Was wirklich sehr Sinnvolles!
Ist Ausgedruckt und wird zum nächsten Mannschaftstreffen mitgenommen.
Finde es gut das sowas hier auch Veröffentlicht wird,Veranstaltungen werden ja eh immer weniger.
lg


----------



## KarpfenDenis (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Benefizangeln vom AV Schöneberg*

75 € ist aber etwas übertrieben


----------



## Dopemaster61 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Benefizangeln vom AV Schöneberg*

Wenn man es mal so sieht sind 75€ noch zu wenig!!! ist ja für einen guten zweck.


----------



## AVS Berlin (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Benefizangeln vom AV Schöneberg*



gründler schrieb:


> Was wirklich sehr Sinnvolles!
> Ist Ausgedruckt und wird zum nächsten Mannschaftstreffen mitgenommen.
> Finde es gut das sowas hier auch Veröffentlicht wird,Veranstaltungen werden ja eh immer weniger.
> lg


 

Vielen Dank für dein Interesse.#6

übrigens die 75,00 € Startgebühr werden komplett ohne Abzüge gespendet. Die Gewässerkarte gibts gratis.


----------



## AVS Berlin (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Benefizangeln vom AV Schöneberg*

wer möchte, kann sich auch hier    http://www.landesanglerverband-berlin.de/index.php   die Ausschreibung runterladen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Benefizangeln vom AV Schöneberg*

liebe bine dir und deinem mann erst mal ein gesundes neues jahr.nun das thema,die veranstaltung wird ja von den meisten cracks als trainingsveranstaltung genutzt.ottonormalverbraucher hat da ja dann keine chance und deswegen wirst du von den normalstippangler die keine 9m+stippe hat kaum jemanden hinbewegen können.die sache ansich ist schön aber der breite erfolg ist leider nicht vorhanden.siehe letztes jahr.um richtig erfolg in so einer sache zu haben sollten schon 30-40 taems antreten und das ist leider kaum zu schaffen.


----------



## AVS Berlin (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Benefizangeln vom AV Schöneberg*



esox02 schrieb:


> liebe bine dir und deinem mann erst mal ein gesundes neues jahr.nun das thema,die veranstaltung wird ja von den meisten cracks als trainingsveranstaltung genutzt.ottonormalverbraucher hat da ja dann keine chance und deswegen wirst du von den normalstippangler die keine 9m+stippe hat kaum jemanden hinbewegen können.die sache ansich ist schön aber der breite erfolg ist leider nicht vorhanden.siehe letztes jahr.um richtig erfolg in so einer sache zu haben sollten schon 30-40 taems antreten und das ist leider kaum zu schaffen.


 
Lieber Gerd, auch dir ein frohes neues Jahr. Was meinst du mit der breite Erfolg ist nicht vorhanden? Ich und auch die anderen Teilnehmer aus der Veranstaltung waren schon der Meinung das die Veranstaltung an sich erfolgreich war, denn wir konnten immerhin 1200 € Spenden und darum geht es ja oder? 
Ihr habt so viele Mitglieder in eurem Verein, wäre es vielleicht nicht möglich auch dort ein oder zwei Mannschaften zu motivieren? als zu versuchen uns den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen? Denk mal drüber nach, schließlich geht es um eine gute Sache.


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Benefizangeln vom AV Schöneberg*

Hallo!

Wieviele Ruten sind denn erlaubt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Benefizangeln vom AV Schöneberg*

habe mal in die runde gefragt alle kein interesse.es sind halt nur boots stipper und keine ,,kanalangler,,ich will ja nicht alles schlecht reden und habe ja auch schon werbung gemacht aber die meisten haben eben keine lust,oder was auch immer.viel erfolg.


----------



## AVS Berlin (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Benefizangeln vom AV Schöneberg*



hoffeichfangwas schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wieviele Ruten sind denn erlaubt?


 
Du darfst mit einer Rute angeln, die Angelart ist nicht vorgeschrieben. Gern sende ich dir eine Ausschreibung zu, wenn du möchtest.#h


----------



## Giselflink (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Benefizangeln vom AV Schöneberg*

Hi Leute, das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein, dass hier ein engagierter Verein regelrecht betteln muss, dass ihr mal euren Hintern hochkriegt, um für einen guten Zweck zu angeln!! #c|gr:

Ich muss sagen, mein Verein hat im letzten Jahr mit 2 Mannschaften mitgemacht - und das als Meeresangler- wie ihr unschwer auf meinem Foto erkennen könnt! 
Es war ein Super Event. :viker Leiter der Arche war anwesend und er hat fast geheult vor Rührung, dass die Angler ein Herz für die Kinder haben und so viel gespendet haben!

Übrigens mann kann auch mit der Winkelpicker angeln und die im Teltowkanal gar nicht so verkehrt - also falls ihr keine Stippe habt.
Ich hoffe ich sehe euch dort

Giselflink #h#h#h


----------



## AVS Berlin (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Benefizangeln vom AV Schöneberg*



Giselflink schrieb:


> Hi Leute, das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein, dass hier ein engagierter Verein regelrecht betteln muss, dass ihr mal euren Hintern hochkriegt, um für einen guten Zweck zu angeln!! #c|gr:
> 
> Ich muss sagen, mein Verein hat im letzten Jahr mit 2 Mannschaften mitgemacht - und das als Meeresangler- wie ihr unschwer auf meinem Foto erkennen könnt!
> Es war ein Super Event. :viker Leiter der Arche war anwesend und er hat fast geheult vor Rührung, dass die Angler ein Herz für die Kinder haben und so viel gespendet haben!
> ...


 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele,
ich kann gar nicht verstehen, dass bei so vielen Board-Mitgliedern *nicht mal EINE* #dMannschaft zustande kommt. Ich denke dass sicher viele Boardis auch selbst Kinder haben denen es bestimmt nicht so schlecht geht, wie den Kinder für die wir versuchen diese Veranstaltung durchzuführen. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## AVS Berlin (1. April 2008)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Benefizangeln vom AV Schöneberg*

*ACHTUNG ACHTUNG*

*LETZTE ANMELDUNGEN NEHMEN WIR SCHRIFTLICH (VERBINDLICH) NOCH BIS ZUM*
*09.04.2008 **ENTGEGEN. STARTGEBÜHR KANN DANN VOR ORT AUCH BAR BEZAHLT WERDEN !!!*


----------



## Nightofaces (15. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Benefizangeln vom AV Schöneberg*

also es waren 75 euro pro mannschaft, heißt 15 pro person, durchaus leicht machbar. habe selber an dem angeln teilgenommen


----------



## thiax (15. April 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Benefizangeln vom AV Schöneberg*

das fällt dir nach 3 jahren ein?


----------

